# HCC Maui



## oldkey (Aug 10, 2007)

I read the posts regarding the early feelings about this HCC property. I have no doubt that the interior is outstanding. Has anyone here actually stayed at that property yet? If so, what were your feelings about the surrounding area/complex and the walk to the beach? We also own at the Maui Marriott and have spent all of our Maui vacations in that area. Wailea will be new to us. As I researched the Palms, lots of individual rentals popped up as well as the Outrigger rentals. The pool looks small in the pictures and I didn't get a "high end feel" about the resort and complex (probably because I kept seeing the name Outrigger   ). Again, expect the HCC unit to be spectacular and nicer than the interior of the Marriott, but am worried that the overall experience will not compare to the Kannapali experience we are used to. Would hate for one of our first visits with HCC to not hit the bar set by our current timeshare ownership.

Any thoughts from someone that's stayed at the HCC Palms property? Would we prefer the beach front Maui Marriott better?


----------



## travelguy (Aug 12, 2007)

We are scheduled to stay at the High Country Club Maui property in October.  I've gathered a good bit of information on the property from HCC and others that have stayed at the property.  

The HCC property is located in Wailea, which I believe is the best resort area in Maui.  Wailea is home to world renowned resorts such as the Four Seasons Maui and the Grand Wailea.  Wailea Beach has been consistently ranked as one of the best, or THE best beach in the WORLD!  The HCC property is a 10 minute walk to the beach.  Or you can take a 2 minute drive to get to Wailea Beach if you don't want to make the walk.

The HCC Maui property is not beach front and the unit does not have ocean views.  The unit has a large outdoor patio and is very private as it's surrounded by bushes, trees and flowers.  The pool area is about 100 yards in front of the unit and does have views of the ocean.  HCC units have a comfortable, relaxed feel that is much more like "home" than the typical high-end resort.

There are 4 beautiful beaches within a 2-3 minute drive from the HCC unit.  The HCC concierge provides a detailed map with directions on how to access each beach with your check-in package.  The vast majority of property in Maui is older than most resort destinations around the world.  Although the Palms complex is older, the pool facilities and common areas of the Palms are well designed and luxurious.  The HCC unit has been professionally decorated with superior furnishings, appliances and amenities. 

Beach front property in Maui and Hawaii in general is cost prohibitive.  The HCC unit at the Palms would resale for well over $1 million.  In fact, Exclusive Resort’s new development in Maui is not beach front (at many million$ more)!  I believe this was a unique situation where HCC purchased the property to have a presence in Maui for members looking to explore the island as well as be convenient to the beach. Note that HCC plans to only buy beach front properties in the future.

Also note that the Ritz-Carlton Maui, which I believe is the best resort on Maui (with all due respect to the Four Seasons), is also located about a 10 minute walk from the beach.

I confess that I'm a beach bum on vacation and beach access is EXTREMELY important to me.  I've checked out the HCC Maui property and made it a priority destination based on it's convenience to the beach, our love of Maui, and my confidence that there may be no such thing as a disappointing HCC property.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 12, 2007)

travelguy said:


> The HCC property is located in Wailea, which I believe is the best resort area in Maui.



I don't know about that.  Kaanapali Beach is pretty popular, too.  And, it has much better views.

Wailea is newer.  That's true.

I think the Palms is a nice resort area.  It doesn't feel like an Outrigger hotel. But, you are not very close to the beach.  In February, I visited every timeshare resort on Maui.  The biggest difference I found between the Kihei/Wailea area and the Kaanapali/Kahana area is that the Kaanapali and Kahana resorts had the much better views of the ocean.


----------



## oldkey (Aug 12, 2007)

*Looks like....*

....no one here on TUG has stayed at the HCC property on Maui. We currently have the week booked at both our Marriott Maui and at the HCC Wailea (February - whale watching season)....will probably take a chance on the trying something new with the HCC property and rent the Marriott.

Travelguy - it would be great to see your review after your stay. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 13, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> I don't know about that.  Kaanapali Beach is pretty popular, too.  And, it has much better views.
> 
> Wailea is newer.  That's true.
> 
> I think the Palms is a nice resort area.  It doesn't feel like an Outrigger hotel. But, you are not very close to the beach.  In February, I visited every timeshare resort on Maui.  The biggest difference I found between the Kihei/Wailea area and the Kaanapali/Kahana area is that the Kaanapali and Kahana resorts had the much better views of the ocean.



Boca,

Everything you've said is very true.  We used to stay in Kaanapali and love the area.  IMHO, the biggest differences are:

1. Beach - I believe the quality of the beach itself (sand, water, scenery, size, waves, etc.) is better in Wailea.
2. Weather - The winds become stronger as you go North on the coast.
3. Traffic - It's next to impossible to drive south from Kaanapali during most of the day.
4. And of course, the new High Country Club condo is in Wailea (no reservation hassle and no trading required)!

Then again, we're splitting hairs since BOTH these areas are some of the best in the World.  How great is life when your toughest decision is Kaanapali or Wailea!


----------



## travelguy (Aug 13, 2007)

oldkey said:


> Travelguy - it would be great to see your review after your stay. Thanks for the responses.



Will do.  We're in Waikiki for a week after the HCC Maui trip so I'll have plenty of time to post a detailed review.


----------



## saluki (Aug 13, 2007)

More info here on the 2 HCC Hawaii properties:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42123&highlight=maui

http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/memories/Waikoloa.asp


----------

